# Random supplement nonsence



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Cominghomes supplement guide

My belief is that the depersonalization condition could be improved by using my method.
1. A combination of diet, exercise, supplementation and abstinence of drugs can clear the body and mind.
2. if the above does not work then one can combine this method with psychiatric drugs (but one should try supplementation before moving on to psychiatric drugs which can have permanent side effects.)

*Chapter 0:*
Download and read the Linden Method or The Holy Bible

Music can ease the pain!

*Chapter 1: Hydration*
Hydration is number one when it comes to survival, chronic dehydration is not good.
one can also go bananas and do super-hydration to cleanse the body.

*Chapter 2: Diet*
A healthy diet, there are infinite amounts of webpages with good anti-anxiety diets, one could also ask a health professional to build a personalized diet plan.

*Chapter 3: Detox*
If you are a drug user you might want to go to the sauna for a while to cleanse yourself, same applies if you want to the cleanse yourself of psychiatric drugs, alcohol, tobacco, weed and everything in between.
Infrared saunas are the best, next come steam and regular saunas.

*Chapter 3: Exercise*
Join a gym, take a walk or take a swim, there are also many yoga classes where you stretch your muscles (hot yoga for example or bikram yoga)

*Chapter 4: Supplementation*
Once you have PERFECTED your diet and your exercise routines you can go to the next step of supplements.

_Sub chapter 1: Basics:_
Fish oil (Or flax seed oil if you are a vegetarian, however you are already probably getting enough omega 6 and 9s from your normal diet)
Fish oil is best when bought in bottle form, this is because its much more cost effective.

If you are not hardcore you can simply buy a GOOD multivitamin, otherwise you can make one yourself, more on this later.

Calcium, Magnesium and Zinc, important for the nervous system (Available in bulk as Calcium Carbonate, Magnesium Citrate and your favorite zinc supplement)

_Subchapter 2: Basic gym requirements_
A Protein powder will keep your muscles from breaking down and a Creatine supplement will give you extra energy and muscle volumization (there are many types of creatine, so do some research if you want to find the best "designer" creatine, otherwise creatine mono-hydrate is the most common one)
One could specifically buy a supplement that boosts your energy (PreWorkout), it is easiest if you buy a ready made from eg. bodybuilding.com or you could make one yourself by buying bulk powders (Beta-alanine,DMAA,Caffeine etc..) and do it yourself.

Subchapter 3: Brain supplements & Others
5-HTP, a precursor to serotonin. Serotonin is one of the neuro transmitters responsible for mood and such, if you wish you can read up on it on Wikipedia.

Picamilon, a combination of GABA and Niacin passing the Blood brain barrier, thus increasing GABA (A neurotransmitter) and dilating the blood vessels by the action of niacin.

Alpha GPC & Choline CDP, both are precursors to AcetylCholine (Another neurotransmitter) however they work on opposite sides of the spectrum. Ideally you would combine 50/50 of each, however if you wish to go with only one then chose Alpha GPC.

Aniracetam, brain nootropic (smart drug), part of the RACETAM family which has the best anti-anxiety properties, uses Acetylcholine as a substrate so it must be combined with a choline source (see Alpha-GPC & Choline CDP). One of its action is increased cerebral blood flow.

Phosphatidyl-Serine, Very useful supplement, check it out on wikipedia

Sulbutiamine, basically it is a special form of vitamin B1 (thiamine) that passes the BBB (Brain Blood Barrier) increasing levels of cerebral B1 esters. Has many other benefits, only side effect is taste.

dl-phenylalanine - it keeps endorphins in the synapse for a longer time, preventing the breakdown of endorphins.

PEA - low levels found in depressed patients, high levels in schizo.

Idebenone - Neuroactive COQ10, however i have heard it has side effects, maybe im wrong.

Inositol - In high dosages (18g+) it is shown to be effective against OCD (anxiety)

St-Johns Wort - A potent alternative to SSRI's

SAMe - natural anti-depressant

Pyridoxal-5-phosphate - Bioactive vitamin B6, required for many conversions of Neruo-trans. precursors to their active form.

Niacin, (not niacinamide) for flusshing (Vitamin B3)

Pantethine - Bioactive Vitamin B5

5MTHF - Bioactive Vitamin B9, as opposed to folic acid

Methylcobalamin - Bioacitve Vitamin B12 as opposed to cyanocobalamin

l-Dopa, precursor to Dopamine, can be combined with EGCG (green tea extract) to improve absorption.

Vitamin C - Basic antioxidant, can be megadosed to the point of stomach discomfort.

NAC (N-Acetyl-Cysteine), Antioxidant, read up on it wiki, can also helps with obsessive thoughts.

Probiotics, some say that it helps them by increasing nutrient intake, however the sceptics say that most bacteria or dead in probiotic supplements.

Rhodiola Rosea - Popular adaptogen

Ginko Biloba - Supposed memory enhancement

Chamomille - Great anti-anxiety herb together with Melissa

l-Theanine, extracted from green tea, it is responsible for the less jittery sensation when drinking a caffeine from green tea as opposed to black tea.

Ashwagandha - Ayurdvedic herb

Bacopa Ayurvedic herb.

ALCAR (Acetyl-L-Carninte), nootropic, often combined with ALA (Alpha-lipocid acid)

Kava Kava - GABAgeric herb used in south america (i think)

Passion Flower - MAOI

Phenibut - GABAgeric drug

Lemon balm, i think it has some anti-anxiety effects

DMG & TMG, methyl donors, TMG can increase SAMe

Riboflavin-5-phosphate - Bioactive Vitamin B2

Biotin, Vitamin B7

Vitamin A is available in bulk as "Beta-Carotene"
Vitamin D is available in capsules
Vitamin E is available in simple Vitamin E powder

Chapter 5: Links
"nootropics" on wikipedia

If people like this post i can expand it somewhat.

COMINGHOMES SUPPLEMENT GUIDE

Buy or Download "The Linden Method from

DOWNLOAD "THE LINDEN METHOD"

PLEASE PERSONALLY RESEARCH EACH SUPPLEMENT BEFORE BUYING

I am taking some info from http://www.dpselfhel...ant-to-recover/, if tommygunz dislikes this i will edit.

UNDERSTANDING DP/DR

What happens in DP/DR that allows it to become such a dominant part of your life is you notice it. when it triggered you may not have been aware of any immediate danger. you may have been under alot of stress at work, or just smoked a bowl with your friends. as far as you knew though you were well within your ability to tolerate the situation at hand. subconsciously though you couldn't handle it. whatever action that you took was one action too many. this action sent a signal to your brain that you had overdone something and that you needed to dissociate in order to avoid any further stress/trauma/toxic influence. so your brain triggered the fight or flight response. a state of mind that makes you essentially hyper aware so that you can better defend yourself from any threats. now as far as you were aware there was no threat. as far as you knew, you were in control just moments ago. you had nothing to fear. but now your brain is telling you that there is an immediate threat, but the only thing out of the ordinary is the way you feel. so you send the message to the brain that the threat IS the way you feel. well, now you have confirmed with your brain that there is a threat, so it maintains the fight or flight response so that you can stay in a heightened state to protect yourself. do you see where this is going? Because the feelings that come with the fight or flight response are interpreted as a threat, the threat does not cease. every time you think about it or notice how you feel, your brain gets the message that the threat is still there. it gets locked in a self sustaining cycle.

HOW TO BREAK THE CYCLE

ignore DP/DR. move on with your life. forget about how you feel. get out and live a little. basically it will only go away once it is no longer perceived as a threat, so don't let it threaten you. don't be afraid of it. find distracting activities that allow you to not think about it. outdoor sports are a great distraction that help you relearn social skills and are a great source of exercise. go for nature walks and bike rides, go to the grocery store, out to dinner, to the movies, the book store, the library, the park, your friends house, your parents house, or even the coffee shop down the street. get out of the house, off your computer and live your life. think about the person you were before DP/DR. don't sit there and wallow, wishing that you could be that person again, remind yourself that you ARE that person. i understand that it is hard at first. it doesn't get better over night. but it won't get better at all if you don't make a move in the right direction. you have to forget about DP/DR in order to recover. not really forget it exists but forget that you have it. once it is out of your mind and no longer your focus, your mind will receive the "ALL CLEAR" signal. it will see that the threat is no longer there and begin to halt the feelings of DP/DR. "

Super-Hydration, Healthy Diet, Regular Exercise & Sleep

Drink Loads of water and eat a healthy diet.

Basic exercise supplements; Protein, Creatine and maybe a preworkout.

Sleep quality has a profound effect on health, melatonin (regulates sleep the cycle) and Valerian (Anxiolytic GABA) are common.

NEUROTRANSMITTER REPAIR

DHA/EPA from Fish oil

Mega dose this supplement

Buy in bottle!

Price: 1000ml 35$. Can be mega dosed without side-effects

Multi-Vitamin

Basic health Insurance, Whole-food multis tend to have better bio-availabilty.

It is also possible to create a HOME-MADE multi vitamin which much better potency, However if you are on a strict budget a ready-made multi vitamin is acceptable.

GABA (Picamilon & l-Theanine)

Picamilon is used for the following conditions ; weakness, depression, alcohol withdrawal, depression, anxiety and psychosis.

Increases GABA and dilates the blood vessels in the brain.

Price: 25g is 24$, Dosages: 100mg

l-Theanine Found in small amounts in green tea, has GABA activity producing relaxation, also increases brain serotonin and dopamine levels

Price: 25g 7$, Dosages: 150mg/day

In my experience Picamilon works better but are two very different molecules.

Phosphatidyl Serine

Treating memory deficit disorders and for improving other higher brain functions. Strengthen your memory, increase vigilance and attention, boost learning, increase mental acuity, intensify your concentration, relieve depression and improve mood, inhibit exercise and stress induced increases in cortisol and decrease stress.

"PS increases communication between cells in your brain by increasing the number of receptor sites for receiving messages. PS modulates the fluidity of cell membranes (essential to your brains ability to send and receive chemicle communications efficiently). PS will improve memory, learning ability, concentration, and mental acuity, reduce stress, improve mood and DP/DR itself. it has also been shown to increase alpha brain waves 15-20%."

Phosphatidylserine also appears to restore the release of important neurotransmitters.

Price: 100mg x 120caps 37$, Dosage: min 300mg/day

AcetylCholine (AlphaGPC)

"AcetylCholine is the neurotransmitter in the brain that is credited for memory, learning ability and concentration. here is a list of symptoms that can result from low acetylcholine. see if they sound familiar. Difficulty remembering names and faces after meeting people, Difficulty remembering peoples birthdays and numbers, Difficulty remembering lists, directions or instructions. Forgetting common facts, Trouble understanding spoken or written language, Forget where you put things, Making simple mistakes at work, Slowed and/or confused thinking, Difficulty finding the right words before speaking, Disorientation, Prefer to do things alone/social withdrawal, Rarely feel passionate, Feel despair and lack joy, Loss of creativity/lack imagination. here are a few things that can lead to low acetylcholine levels. Choline deficiency, B1 & B5 deficiency, Chronic stress, Inadequate sleep, Elevated blood sugar/insulin resistance, Mercury, lead, aluminium, PCB's, fertilizers, pesticides and EMF exposure, Over-methylation"

"ALPHA GPC - is a precursor to the neurotransmitter acetylcholine. unlike other choline sources it can easily cross the blood brain barrier to directly increase acetylcholine. in conjuction with Phosphatidylserine it is a very powerful yet safe combination for increasing accetylcholine. in many studies it has shown marked improvement in memory and concentration as well as learning ability."

Combine 50/50 AlphaGPC and CDP Choline for the best results

Price: 50g 25$ (Alpha GPC 50%), Price: 25g 24$ (Choline CDP)

Glutamate Activator (Aniracetam)

Helps against: aging, cognitive impairment due to alcoholism, alzeheimers and dementia, schizophrenia and many more. (Require a choline source eg AlphaGPC)

Other racetams include; Piracetam, Oxiracetam, Pramracitam. (They are all in the same family buy do different things in the brain, Aniracetam has the strongest anxiolytic properties)

Price: 45g 15$, Dosages: 1.5g/day

Dopamine (l-DOPA)

Dopamine has many functions in the brain, including important roles in behavior and cognition, voluntary movement, motivation, punishment and reward.

"Controls the flow of information in the brain, primarily pertaining to movement, pleasure, motivation, and cognitive function. a lack of dopamine activity results in reduced ability to feel pleasure, apathy, lack of enthusiasm, depression, lack of motivation, loss of interest, lack of urgency/procrastination, lack of attention span/concentration, slow learning, lack of libido, craving uppers, introverted/shyness, mentally and physically fatigued easily, prone to addictions, oversleep/trouble getting out of bed, weight gain. things that can result in low dopamine are a family history of alcoholism/ADD/ADHD, STRESS, specific antidepressants, cocaine, amphetamines, poor nutrition, poor sleep habits, alcohol, caffeine, and sugar. vitamin deficiency's that can decrease dopamine are C, D, B6, B12 and zinc."

Price: 30g 20$, Dosages: 250mg-500mg

Serotonin (5-HTP)

Serotonin deals with cognitive functions,regulation of mood, appetite, sleep and including memory and learning.

Price: 10g 15$, Dosages: 100mg

Endorphins (Phenylalanine)

Phenylalanine increases endorphins in the brain

Price: 300g 11$, Dosages: 1.5g/day

Methyl Donors: Glycine, TMG , DMG, SAM-e

TMG Donates methyl groups. These processes include the synthesis of neurotransmitters such as dopamine, serotonin. Methylation is also required for the biosynthesis of melatonin and the electron transport chain constituent coenzyme Q10.

Increases SAM-e (A natural anti-depressant, available by itself also)

DMG is also similar to TMG (Athletic performance enhancer, immunostimulant, and a treatment for autism, epilepsy, or mitochondrial disease.

Also called Vitamin B16)

Calcium&Magnesium&Zinc

Calcium provides the foundation for healthy teeth and bones, and helps muscle and nerve tissue develop. Calcium carbonate. Price: 500g 10$, Dosages: 2500mg/day

Magnesium maintains healthy muscle and nerve function and blood pressure. Magnesium regulates heartbeat and blood sugar levels, and supports the immune system. (Citrate, Taurate if you want to skip the GI side effects and include a dose of Taurine) Magnesium citrate. Price: 500g 11$, Dosages: 3325mg/day

Zinc assists in physical immunity, cell division and metabolism, and protein and DNA synthesis. (Opti-L-Zinc, Picolinate, ZMA or other)

END OF CURRENT NEUROTRANSMITTER RESEARCH

MAKE YOUR OWN HIGH-POTENCY B VITAMIN COMPLEX

Sulbutiamine

Nootropic Vitamin B1, Increases energy, improves memory, used for treating weakness and erectile dysfunction.

Price: 30g 14$, Dosages: 250mg

Pantethine

Pantethine aids the conversion of Choline to AcetylCholine

Price: 600mg x 60 24$

Pyridoxal-5-Phosphate

P5P Converts neurotransmitter precursors to their active form!

Price: 10g 14$, Dosages: (medium) 50mg/day

5MTHF (Optimized Folate, Metafolin, L-methylfolate, VitB9 Derivative)

Helps in depression and dementia

Price: 1 mg x 60 20$

Methylcobalamin (Bioactive B12)

Protect the cognitive function of patients suffering chronic fatigue syndrome, stroke, depression, Alzheimers disease and other neurological diseases. Reduction of fatigue, stabilisation of mood, improvement of memory and executive function.

500mcg x 60 15$

Misc B Vitamins

Riboflavin 5 Phosphate (Bioactive B2)

Deficiencies can present themselves as a sore throat with redness and swelling of the mouth and throat mucosa, cheilosis and angular stomatitis (cracking of the lips and corners of the mouth), glossitis (magenta tongue with atrophy), seborrheic dermatitis or pseudo-syphilis (moist, scaly skin particularly affecting the scrotum or labia majora and the nasolabial folds), and a decreased red blood cell count with normal cell size and hemoglobin content (normochromic normocytic anemia).

Price: 10g 8$, Dosages: 150mg (medium)

Niacin Vitamin B3

Common psychiatric symptoms of niacin deficiency include irritability, poor concentration, anxiety, fatigue, restlessness, apathy, and depression.

There are two types of Niacin; Niacin and Niacinamide

Price: 250g 15$ (For niacin USP, there are many types of Niacin), Dosages: 500mg (medium) (Niacin USP)

Biotin Vitamin B7

Deficiencies may cause; neurological symptoms in adults such as depression, lethargy, hallucination, and numbness and tingling of the extremities.

Price: 100g 9$ (1% Biotin), Dosages: 30mg (1% Biotin)

Inositol (Vitamin B8)

Also a B Vitamin

implicated in memory function, deficit linked to some psychiatric illnesses-has been shown particularly efficacious in OCD patients.

Price: 1000g 41$, Dosages: 18g/day (medium)

ALCAR & ALA

Acetyl-l-Carnitine is a non essential B vitamin (l-carninte) with an acetyl group, can be stacked with AlphaGPC/AlphaGPC&CholineCDP to further increase AcetylCholine. Has nootropic effects.

I advice against buying a ready made B complex but if you wan to these are the best ones:

"Source Naturals Coenzymate™ B Complex" and/or "AOR B complex"

However buying each B vitamin in bulk is much cheaper for the amount you get.

END OF B VITAMIN COMPLEX SECTION

HOMEMADE MULTI VITAMIN

Vitamin A

Beta-carotene (1%), Price: 100g 10$, Dosages: 1.5g/daily

Vitamin B

Check the above section on the homemade Vitamin B Complex

Vitamin C

Powder form, you can get 1kg of ascorbic acid very cheaply on ebay and on other sites (1g is the standard amount in a pill VitC, however one can go much much higher then that), Vitamin C megadosage.

Vitamin D

D3 variety, Price: 30$, 300 x 5,000 IU

Vitamin E

700IU Powder, Price 100g 18$, Dosages: 700mg (medium)

Vitamin K

Might not be necessary to supplement with it, however check out this one for yourselves.

Multi-Mineral

High potency Multi mineral (ONLY MINERALS)

END OF HOMEMADE MULTI-VITAMIN SECTION

OTHER SUPPLEMENTS

Phenylethylamine (PEA)

Abnormally low concentrations of PEA are found in those suffering from ADHD and often in clinical depression, whereas abnormally high concentrations have been discovered to have a strong, positive correlation with the incidence of schizophrenia.

Price: 100g 9$, Dosages: Most people get good results at 1.5-3 grams, however less might be necessary.

Probiotics

improving digestion and nutrient absorption

Psyllium Husk (Fibre) also helps digestion

COQ10 and/or Idebenone

Great antioxidant, has a nootropic derivative (brain drug) which is called Idebenone.

NAC (N-Acetyl-Cysteine) - Antioxidant that deals with obsessive thinking and hangovers.

Taurine

Galantamine - Used as a lucid dream supplement

Cissus - Used as a Joint supplement

Coleus Forskholli

Pyritnol - B6 derivative Nootropic with no B6 activity

Lions Mane

DHEa or 7-Keto DHEA

Grean Tea Extract, EGCG

centrophenoxine instead of DMAE

END OF OTHER SUPPLEMENTS

OTHER USEFULL HERBS

Rhodiola Rosea

May be effective for improving mood and alleviating depression. Improves physical and mental performance, and may reduce fatigue.

adaptogenic herb which increases the body's resistance to a wide range of stressors, whether chemical, physical, or emotional. in testing it has shown the ability to increase serotonin, dopamine and norepinephrine. Rhodiola Rosea most likely affects systems in the body to promote emotional well-being, mental clarity/sharpness, and physical endurance. it has shown therapeutic benefit in anxiety, depression, OCD and chronic stress among many physical ailments as well.

St Johns Wort

Anti-depressant which is also used in alcoholism

Curcumin (and piperin)

Lavender

Lemon Balm (Melissa) - Adaptogen with MAOI activity

Ginko Biloba

supposedly helps with memory and increases oxygen in the brain

Ginseng - Adaptogen

Kava Kava - Anti anxiety herb (works on GABA)

Relora

Theobromine - placeholder

Yerba Mate

Eleutrhro root

Holy basil

vinpocetine

chromium picolinate

resishi

COMMON HERBS

Chamomille

Anxiolytic, anti-inflammatory and some antimutagenic and cholesterol-lowering effects.

PASSION FLOWER - maoi

VALERIAN - anxiolytic GABA

Lions mane

Ayurvedic HERBS

Bacopa monnieri

Anit-Anxiety, cognitive enhancer and increases memory and retention

Ashwagandha

Proving for reducing drug withdrawal symptoms, anti-anxiety, reducing arthrits pain and possibly for bi-polar disorder and others

Gotu Kola

Prices mainly taken from: purebulk.com, ebay.com, bodybuilding.com, smartpowders.com

UPDATES SOMETIMES

NOTICE:
When buying supplements ALWAYS buy in bulk powder, it is guaranteed to be cheaper, pill bottles are way more expensive.

THIS THREAD IS STUPID BUT HAS THE BASICS DOWN, I WAS NOT ON THIS EARTH WHEN WRITING THIS POST!

SEROTONIN

5-HTP is hands down the best precursor to serotonin.
Combine this with a B vitamin complex (sublingual prefered) and magnesium to maximize the conversion from 5-htp to serotonin.
Common dosages are 50mg,100mg,150mg
10grams for 15 bucks

DOPAMINE

l-DOPA (Mucuna Pruriens) is the most potent one ( tyrosine and derivatives of tyrosine exist but they are not as effective.)

GABA

Picamilon crosses the BBB (brain blood barrier) as opposed to most other GABAergic Drugs, it's a compound of Niacinamide and GABA that is used in russia as a prescription drug for alcoholics and anxious patients.
About 24 Dollars for 25grams
dosages are 50mgx3

ACETYLCHOLINE

Lecithin contains 1% Phosphatidyl Serine (according to http://www.health4yo...in_granules.htm), and also choline/inositol.
It might be a better alternative to megadose this supplement instead of buying AlphaGPC andPhosphatidylSerine.
2lbs in around 14 usd (lecithin)

Alpha GPC (derived from lecithin, Choline-CDP is more effective for some people but generally Alpha-GPC is the more popular one)
DMAE can also be used in conjunction with Alpha-GPC to increase Acetylcholine
Too much acetylcholine will cause negative effects.

OTHERS

Omega-3 - Fish oil or Flax seed oil, Flax seed has omega6,9 also but you already get more then enough of these in your normal diet. Fish oil is the superior source of EPA/DHA
Buying fish oil in liquid form is more economic then caps.
price: 1000ml 35 usd

Multivitamin - A good all around multivitamin to cover basic deficiencies. (here are the most popular multis from bodybuilding.com http://www.bodybuild...tore/multi.html , bodybuilders probably know what they are taking, ( i hope, haha))

Calcium+Magnesium[/i] - Sometimes combined with zinc or boron (although you should get appropriate amounts of these minerals in your GOOD multivitamin), brings anxiety down and is just ín general a great supplement to take.
Recommended to buy Calcium Carbonate and Magnesium Citrate separate in bulk
Calcium carbonate 10usd for 500g
Magnesium citrate 11usd for 500g

Vitamin C
I got me some 1kg of Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) from ebay for slightly under 30 usd
Vitamin C is Vitamin C

_COQ-10
you will have to dissolve this in some kind of oil since it is oxidized easily, more info is on the web.
this supplement is sometimes combined with fish oil as a brain booster
10grams 14usd

I think that is the basics!
msg me if you want cheap sources of these supplements.

FOR THE WORKOUT FREAKS

PROTEIN - you need this

CREATINE - it just works

L-Arginine-AKG L-Ornithine-AKG - Nitric Oxide production, is often included in popular PRE-WORKOUT-FORUMALS such as JACK3D

GLUTAMINE - Some say its doesnt work some say it does, find out for yourself. (supposedly a recovery supplement)

TAURINE - If you get cramps this might help

MISC

Reviews: (I dont have time reviewing all the supplements ive ever tried, but you can might see this list grow larger)

N-Acetyl-Cysteine
I really liked this amino acid, really helped me cough up phlegm that had collected in my lounges from smoking cigarettes. Also a good hangover cure, supposedly helps when exercising too.
i got 150grams for 15usd

l-Tyrosine
It did help somewhat when i was taking it, i took large dosage about 7g a day, however l-DOPA is supposed to be much better.
250grams for 12 dollars

l-theanine
chills me out a bit

IN MY OPINION SUPPLEMENT FIRST ( IN COMBINATION WITH EXERCISE), IF THE SUPPLEMENTATION DONT WORK THEN YOU CAN TRY MEDICATION._


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks buddy this is good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Could an admin delete all my posts/topics which say "DELETE"


----------

